# -Two on One-



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Yesterday/Sunday, while trying to light up a school of suspended bass, was the first time I ever experienced catching two bass on one crankbait. It felt really strange when they were hooked up. And it felt like I was reeling in a wet towel that was moving. And needless to say, that lit the school on fire!

The guy in the back of the boat (my client for the day) had my camera out and turned on. But as soon as he was lining up for the pic, one of the darn things came unhooked. So, sorry no pics. But it was cool.

We were in 35ft. of water. And I had him throwing the Bomber BD7F crankbait (14-18ft. deep) out in the middle of nowhere. Once the school was fired up... It was on! Six quick ones were caught before they shut off the first trip through 'em. We left them alone for a while. Then an hour-and-a-half later we lit 'em up again and caught eleven more in a matter of minutes before they shut off. We brought twenty one bass into the boat. And for this time of year I was pretty proud of that. But I am more proud of catchin' two bass on one lure.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I've done it three times in Ohio. Two of the times, both bass were shorts. Once on Griggs, I brought in a 13.5 inch LM and a 4lb 4oz brute. 5.5 lbs of bass in one cast! Of course it wasn't during a tournament, but it was cool


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I've always had a hard time getting suspended bass to hit good job there...


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

That's awesome I actually had the same happen in spring in a feeder creek of musk river. Both shorts tho and not suspended bass I've prolly never caught a bass in 35 foot of water let alone two. Good job that'll keep em coming back


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Sounds like a great day in the middle of the summer! Ive only had doubles on rock bass twice in Rice lake Canada.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

nice job i have seen another bass trying to get a redeye rattletrap twice but the second one never gets hooked


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Awesome job on the numbers! And congrats on the two for one. My only ever two for one was canada, Had a 30 inch pike latch onto the 18 inch pike I had hooked, Darn thing wouldnt let go until I released both back into the water....


----------



## basshunter7 (Sep 22, 2011)

Dis you happen to be at pleasant hill?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

i never got around to posting this when it happened, now's as good a time as any.... i can't believe both of them ended up in the boat, we didn't have a net, i got their heads up and my buddy up front put a thumb in each mouth. we couldn't believe i had to fish of that size on. i measured the bigger one, it was 20", the smaller one wasn't smaller by much


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

stak45dx1 said:


> i never got around to posting this when it happened, now's as good a time as any.... i can't believe both of them ended up in the boat, we didn't have a net, i got their heads up and my buddy up front put a thumb in each mouth. we couldn't believe i had to fish of that size on. i measured the bigger one, it was 20", the smaller one wasn't smaller by much


On a square bill at that! That's impressive.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Good job of guiding Jeff, bet you had a happy client. I have never caught 2 bass at once. I am lucky to catch one. Good job.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Bassnpro1 said:


> I've done it three times in Ohio. Two of the times, both bass were shorts. Once on Griggs, I brought in a 13.5 inch LM and a 4lb 4oz brute. 5.5 lbs of bass in one cast! Of course it wasn't during a tournament, but it was cool
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Three times is impressive. And you must have 'em dialed in pretty good for doing it three times. I know Timmy Horton (B.A.S.S. pro) has done it at least three times on TV.

And I bet that 4lb. 4oz. and the 13.5-incher felt like you were reeling in a drift sock.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i,ve had this happen a few times by white bass up on erie fishing with a worm harness. and did it this year on the white perch that was eating us up while on erie. but i,ve never been lucky enough to catch anything good,LOL.
sherman


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

JignPig Guide said:


> Three times is impressive. And you must have 'em dialed in pretty good for doing it three times. I know Timmy Horton (B.A.S.S. pro) has done it at least three times on TV.
> 
> And I bet that 4lb. 4oz. and the 13.5-incher felt like you were reeling in a drift sock.


It was definitely a different fight. I knew it had weight, but your right they weren't able to swim much. I had just caught a smaller flathead a few minutes before and both myself and my fishing partner thought I had another catfish on the crank bait. But he jumped to the net quick once we saw I had two bass and one was BIG. Certainly one of my cooler fishing stories. The fish were caught on a salad color(ugly green) bandit 300.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

